# Ski Sundown (night): Sunday, 12/9/2007



## Greg (Nov 14, 2007)

skisundown.com said:
			
		

> WITH THE EXPECTATION OF GETTING 4 NIGHTS OF SUSTAINED SNOWMAKING WE PLAN ON OPENING DEC. 1st!



Looks like there's a good chance we are about 3 weeks out from the start of the Wednesday night Sundown sessions! I will be there the night of 12/5. Anyone else?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll try to be there for sure!  Hopefully they'll be open during the week at that point.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 14, 2007)

Yup. If it's open count me in!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ummm..... I don't know..... maybe if.......

IN!


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm thinking about it, though it will be without Warren.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a meeting tomorrow night (Thurs 15th) at Sundown with Management, will post the lastest on what their opening intentions are. I plan on being there the first Wed they are open.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yooper said:


> I have a meeting tomorrow night (Thurs 15th) at Sundown with Management, will post the lastest on what their opening intentions are. I plan on being there the first Wed they are open.



Sweet.  Thanks for the update.

How was your daughter's knee feeling after Mt. Snow?  I think you said it was her first day back on skis.


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2007)

If I'm not working and I can convince someone to watch the kids, I'm there!


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2007)

Yooper said:


> I have a meeting tomorrow night (Thurs 15th) at Sundown with Management, will post the lastest on what their opening intentions are. I plan on being there the first Wed they are open.



Great! I heard they always hope for the Friday after Thanksgiving and that this year is no different. I'd love to get in on 11/28 too. I'll likely be there on opening weekend regardless of whether it's 11/23 or 12/1. The forecast starting Friday night looks good:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/zipcity.php?inputstring=06057

Accuweather 15-day looks great too:

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...ox&traveler=1&zipChg=1&zipcode=06057&metric=0

November CT turns? That would be sweet!


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2007)

Last I heard, they were definitely aiming for next Friday.  Brian is on alert for work... Training is this Saturday.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 14, 2007)

bring it on!!!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2007)

Two updates from Chris Sullivan this morning:



> We plan to make snow overnight Friday, Saturday?, Sunday, Monday. I do not think it will be enough to get open, but it will be a good head start. It looks like a short warm up next week and then cold again next weekend. If that holds true we will open on the 30th.





> I have to get Tom's Treat open prior to bumping up Nor'Easter. I will get it bumped up as I can, *It is a high priority to me*.



Sweet!!! I never thought I'd be rooting for Tom's Treat to open early as much as I am now!

*THINK COLD!!!*


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> Two updates from Chris Sullivan this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I might have to bring my boards when I'm there Saturday for training...


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

Might be a good warm-up for the knee-bone...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Might be a good warm-up for the knee-bone...



That's what I want to hear.  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Might be a good warm-up for the knee-bone...



Nice! How you feelin'?


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> That's what I want to hear.  :beer:





Greg said:


> Nice! How you feelin'?



Thanks for the encouragement!

The knee feels like its around 80-ish % Definitely wearing a brace, and avoiding anything too dramatic for awhile. Tom's "Treat" is most likely about my speed. If I can get clearance from Momma, I'll try to head-on-up. There's no way I'm going to shell-out the bucks for a full-day until I know how this thing is going to go.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!
> 
> The knee feels like its around 80-ish % Definitely wearing a brace, and avoiding anything too dramatic for awhile. Tom's "Treat" is most likely about my speed. If I can get clearance from Momma, I'll try to head-on-up. There's no way I'm going to shell-out the bucks for a full-day until I know how this thing is going to go.



Keep in mind that Tom's Treat typically isn't open right away.  Usually Canyon, Nor'Easter, Stinger, Exhibition, and Little Joe are the initial offerings.  IIRC Tom's is typically the next to get attention...


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Keep in mind that Tom's Treat typically isn't open right away.  Usually Canyon, Nor'Easter, Stinger, Exhibition, and Little Joe are the initial offerings.  IIRC Tom's is typically the next to get attention...



Bite your tongue! They are going to open 100% and have bumps on day one!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> Bite your tongue! They are going to open 100% and have bumps on day one!



OK, if you say so... :roll:


:lol:


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Keep in mind that Tom's Treat typically isn't open right away.  Usually Canyon, Nor'Easter, Stinger, Exhibition, and Little Joe are the initial offerings.  IIRC Tom's is typically the next to get attention...



Little Joe it is! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Little Joe it is! :lol:



Recovering knee or not I think you'll be bored with that in 2 runs tops...  You'll be over on Stinger jibbing it up mad steezy style with the park rats in no time...


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2007)

I have to imagine Canyon is gentle enough to let you ease back into it, Paul.


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Recovering knee or not I think you'll be bored with that in 2 runs tops...  You'll be over on Stinger jibbing it up mad steezy style with the park rats in no time...





Greg said:


> I have to imagine Canyon is gentle enough to let you ease back into it, Paul.



Oh I know... just being snarky. I'll be jibbin' my ...uh..mad steezy...uh...bad...um...yo...werd...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 16, 2007)

bumps, i'm in.  no bumps, i'll take a pass.


more importantly though, its good to hear you're gonna be back skiing Paul.  Good luck with the new knee.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2007)

2knees said:


> bumps, i'm in.  no bumps, i'll take a pass.



shocker.  ;-)  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2007)

2knees said:


> bumps, i'm in.  no bumps, i'll take a pass.



Did you get those bump boards mounted up yet??


----------



## 2knees (Nov 16, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Did you get those bump boards mounted up yet??



they're at Dusty and Ed's Alpine Haus right now gettin some cheap a$$ tyrolia's put on them.


----------



## Paul (Nov 16, 2007)

2knees said:


> bumps, i'm in.  no bumps, i'll take a pass.
> 
> 
> more importantly though, its good to hear you're gonna be back skiing Paul.  Good luck with the new knee.



Thanks, Pat. Still not quite there, but I think I can begin a little preliminary stuff.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Yup. If it's open count me in!



It *WILL *be open by _then_...


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> It *WILL *be open by _then_...



Or maybe not:



> SNOWMAKING RESUMES THIS WEEKEND AND INTO NEXT WEEK...ANTICIPATE OPENING ON *FRI., DEC. 7 AT 3PM*.


http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/

Bummer. Think *COLD *people. Maybe they'll open earlier in the week. Nightime temps looks okay starting Friday Night:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/zipcity.php?inputstring=06057


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2007)

Bummer....


----------



## Paul (Nov 29, 2007)

Actually works for me, wife has a late meeting up in MA on Wed., so I have to stay home with the kiddo anyway. Maybe the 12th will work-out.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2007)

They should be able to resume making snow starting tonight or tomorrow night and have good temps into Sunday. Also, the Sunday/Monday icy event should give them a nice base to get additional snowmaking to stick to. Finally, according to the NWS, starting Monday night they can probably blow around the clock for a few days. I'm still pulling for an early opening by Wednesday pm.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd just like to get one more day in before the 12/14 Hunter gathering.  Hitting the Skier's Edge hard as of late.  I've been doing a speed and agility work out with the HS kids 2 days a week.  I'm really curious to see how my legs feel compared to Mt. Snow earlier this month.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'd just like to get one more day in before the 12/14 Hunter gathering.



Skip that silly 30th birthday party and ski with me at Mohawk on Saturday night. You can always promise to go to the guy's 40th...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> Skip that silly 30th birthday party and ski with me at Mohawk on Saturday night. You can always promise to go to the guy's 40th...



I've tried to work it a few different ways.  We are meeting for dinner between 5 - 6.  When dinner was planned for Danbury I thought I cold make it.  Then there was a change of venue to Tarrytown.  :-(

Edit: Freudian slip...  I typed cold instead of could.... I'm not going to fix it.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

I wouldn't hold your breath for a Wednesday opening.  From what I'm hearing look for a Friday afternoon opening most likely.  They want to get good coverage on all the opening trails so they don't have to be blowing on them while they're open (they'll be blowing on the closed trails then).  They've already got a few piles and they'll be blowing much of this weekend from what I've heard.  I'll be up there Saturday morning and I'll be sure to take pics...


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath for a Wednesday opening.  From what I'm hearing look for a Friday afternoon opening most likely.  They want to get good coverage on all the opening trails so they don't have to be blowing on them while they're open (they'll be blowing on the closed trails then).  They've already got a few piles and they'll be blowing much of this weekend from what I've heard.  I'll be up there Saturday morning and I'll be sure to take pics...



Turns out my wife has her office Christmas Party next Wednesday anyway so even if they are open, I'm out. That Friday night is a possibility.

I wouldn't mind sitting tight if they want to spend the week blowing the snot out of the hill, especially if they open with bumps. :idea:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> especially if they open with bumps. :idea:



There you go setting me up for disappointment again... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> There you go setting me up for disappointment again... :roll:



You can always nudge Chris in the right direction if you see him this weekend. He mentioned in the past that he would be thrilled to open with bumps.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2007)

Friday the 7th is a possibility.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> You can always nudge Chris in the right direction if you see him this weekend. He mentioned in the past that he would be thrilled to open with bumps.



I hope to run into Chris on Saturday, I imagine he'll be around with all the snow making going on.  I'll have to do a little nudging...


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

> Updated: November 30, 2007, 10:02 am
> 
> SNOWMAKING UPDATE:
> 98 GUNS WILL LIGHT OFF AROUND MIDNIGHT FRIDAY NIGHT, ALL DAY SATURDAY, SATURDAY NIGHT AND INTO EARLY SUNDAY MORNING ON CANYON RUN, NOR'EASTER, EXHIBITION, TEMPTOR, STINGER AND LITTLE JOE. EXPECTING A CHANGING WEATHER EPISODE MIDDAY ON SUNDAY BEGINNING AS SNOW AND CHANGING OVER TO A SNOW MIX. AS MORE COLD AIR ARRIVES ON MONDAY, SNOWMAKING OPERATIONS WILL RESUME MID-DAY WITH NO END IN SIGHT. WE WILL OPEN FOR THE SEASON AS OF 3PM ON FRIDAY, DEC. 7 WITH 6 TRAILS.


http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/

Actually, Friday, the 7th won't work for me either.... :roll:


----------



## severine (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome!  But I have to work Fri Dec 7th (party)... and it looks like I'll be working at Sundown on that Sat.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

severine said:


> Awesome!  But I have to work Fri Dec 7th (party)...



DOH! :smash:  Guess I'm out....


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2007)

bvibert said:


> DOH! :smash:  Guess I'm out....



If they open before Thursday, I'll do Thursday, otherwise maybe Sunday night, although it will be only a short session, probably not getting there much before 7:30 or 8 pm...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2007)

I was up there for a few hours today.  A nice little natural snow squall moved though in the morning, but then melted and/or blew away fairly quickly.  The guns were blazing the whole time I was there though, except for the ones at the very bottom.  They were blowing when I pulled in, but they turned them off around 8:30 or so I'd guess.  I did manage to take a few pics, but they're still on the camera which is currently at Mohawk with my wife...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's the pics from today:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=795


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 1, 2007)

Does Mohawk usually open before Sundown?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Does Mohawk usually open before Sundown?



I'm not sure, but I think they usually open pretty close to each other...


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Here's the pics from today:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=795



We were farting around shopping in Torrington today so we decided to take a spin by the mountain. They made some amazing progress in one night:











Check out the mounds at the bottom of the Canyon Run flats/top of Exhibition! There was also nice mound right at the base. During the ride in, it was clear the Canyon Run flats had a lot of snow as you could see it from 219. Snowmaking was visible from the base on Ex, Canyon run and Stinger. Only a bit of snow on Temptor, no guns today. Gunbarrel was bare as expected. Those pics are from about 10:45 this morning. I imagine they blew straight through today.



ALLSKIING said:


> Does Mohawk usually open before Sundown?



Sundown could probably open right now if they wanted to. They have to get through tonight/tomorrow's sleet/freezing rain/rain event which should do little damage being a cold rain. Resuming tomorrow night, it's game on:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/zipcity.php?inputstring=06057

With lows in the teens most of the week, I would really be surprised if they didn't open earlier than Friday. If they are open Thursday night, I'm there. Otherwise Sunday night.

Still praying for December bumps!


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> With lows in the teens most of the week, I would really be surprised if they didn't open earlier than Friday. If they are open Thursday night, I'm there. Otherwise Sunday night.



Well, just heard back from Chris again and they are indeed shooting for a Friday opening. So I will go on Sunday night instead. Might not click in until 7:30 or so.



Greg said:


> Still praying for December bumps!



Hell yeah:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/20829-ski-sundown-night-wednesday-12-12-2007-a.html


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd like to get up there at some point this weekend.  If I can't do a day time thing with the wife I'm going to shoot for Sunday night.


----------



## Flyinbysti (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice, I might have to get up there next weekend if thats the case.


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2007)

How many times are you going to change the thread title, Greg? 

Sunday night is a possibility.


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2007)

severine said:


> How many times are you going to change the thread title, Greg?



Gotta remain flexible this time of year, ya know...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm out for Sunday.  But I will be there with wifey on Saturday.  Hoping to be skiing by 10 am.  Wife's first time out since March of 06.  All new gear so I'm sure her feet are going to feel great!


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm out for Sunday.  But I will be there with wifey on Saturday.  Hoping to be skiing by 10 am.  Wife's first time out since March of 06.  All new gear so I'm sure her feet are going to feel great!



Keep us posted on the conditions. Still aiming for Sunday night.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> Keep us posted on the conditions. Still aiming for Sunday night.



I will.  I'll have plenty of time to snap pics while wifey is adjusting to the new gear... and from not being out in over a year.  So psyched to ski with her.


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2007)

May be heading there this weekend as well. Taking the wife and kid, so probably not Sun. night.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> May be heading there this weekend as well. Taking the wife and kid, so probably not Sun. night.



PM me if you are going Saturday.  My goal is to ski from 10 - 2.


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> PM me if you are going Saturday.  My goal is to ski from 10 - 2.



Absolutely.

Although, I think Sunday is actually a little more likely at the mo' I'll let you know if'n we'll be there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Although, I think Sunday is actually a little more likely at the mo' I'll let you know if'n we'll be there.



Cool.  Will this be day 1 for you?


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Cool.  Will this be day 1 for you?



Yep. I had to promise the wife that I wouldn't go solo (for awhile, at least) just in case of re-injury. She doesn't want to have to get a ride to wherever, and have to drive my beast of a truck home.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2007)

I should be able to make it Sunday night. 



Grassi21 said:


> I'm out for Sunday.  But I will be there with wifey on Saturday.  Hoping to be skiing by 10 am.  Wife's first time out since March of 06.  All new gear so I'm sure her feet are going to feel great!



Keep your eye out for me on Saturday.  I'll be working while you're there.  If the conditions are really good please don't tell me...   Actually I hope to get a few runs in at the end of my shift, so it should be all good...


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I should be able to make it Sunday night.



Nice! Which of your fourteen pairs of skis will you be using this night?

Hey, the Sundown weather station is back. Time to fire up your geeky temp chart thingamabob...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice! Which of your fourteen pairs of skis will you be using this night?
> 
> Hey, the Sundown weather station is back. Time to fire up your geeky temp chart thingamabob...



:lol:  I'll probably bring the K2s...

I'll have to get the temp tracker thingamajig going, may not be till tomorrow though...


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'll have to get the temp tracker thingamajig going, may not be till tomorrow though...



What's the matter...? You a little tired or something...?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> What's the matter...? You a little tired or something...?



Something like that...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'll have to get the temp tracker thingamajig going, may not be till tomorrow though...



I'm feeling somewhat dysfunctional, I couldn't get the CRON job working when I was playing with it this morning...


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

Tried to get an update out of Chris. Will post if I hear something. Wouldn't it be a hoot if we were greeted with bumps Sunday night? It's sure been cold enough this week. It looked like they had a ton of snow last weekend. The place must be buried now. If they really haven't moved off the 6 trails they plan to open with, the base depths are going to be impressive. They light up 90-something guns which is *a lot* for a place this size.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 6, 2007)

I would love to ski with you guys, but we have her brothers funeral to attend to on sunday-monday and I think she will want me around for a while before I get the chance to go skiing again.

I might be able to make the 12/12, if not the next week.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I would love to ski with you guys, but we have her brothers funeral to attend to on sunday-monday and I think she will want me around for a while before I get the chance to go skiing again.
> 
> I might be able to make the 12/12, if not the next week.



Totally understandable.

I just heard from Chris and he like to put bumps on Exhibition for this weekend. That would be cool!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Totally understandable.
> 
> I just heard from Chris and he like to put bumps on Exhibition for this weekend. That would be cool!



I'll do my  best to ski them in on Saturday. ;-)


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'll do my  best to ski them in on Saturday. ;-)



A full report with pics is expected...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> A full report with pics is expected...



Not a problem.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2007)

Their snowphone's been updated, but no mention of any bumps on Exhibition. Gotta wait and see, I guess.

severine - feel like taking the kids out for a spin by the mountain?  The bumps are typically looker's left on Exhibition...


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> severine - feel like taking the kids out for a spin by the mountain?  The bumps are typically looker's left on Exhibition...


Am I becoming the resident sneak peeker???  LOL!  I probably wouldn't mind a car trip (the kids usually sleep so I get some peace and quiet) but I have to work tonight.  No time for recreational driving today.

ETA:  But if any of you will be there tomorrow night, you'll get to catch me on my first night scanning tix.


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2007)

Curiosity got the best of me.  What can I say?    Looks like no bumps at this time.  I did take some pics... they will be forthcoming.  If anyone is going tonight, be careful - parking lot was a skating rink.

BTW, if you're stuck in an office and can't tell, it's snowing right now.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Yep the goods are falling from the sky!!!!:lol:   Ill be up at ktown on sunday....but if exibition is bumped up ill be there at night!!

steve


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2007)

Here are the pics:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice pics.  Looks like pretty good coverage.  Can't wait to make my first Sundown turns of the season tomorrow. 

The snow is coming down pretty good here now.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2007)

Are they opening tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> Are they opening tonight or tomorrow?


They opened at 3PM today.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2007)

severine said:


> They opened at 3PM today.





ooof.  so you had to drive by and look but couldnt ski?  thanks for the pics.  I'm really looking forward to another season of night bumps there.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> ooof.  so you had to drive by and look but couldnt ski?  thanks for the pics.  I'm really looking forward to another season of night bumps there.



Actually I think she was there about 43 minutes before they opened, not that it's much better...


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> ooof.  so you had to drive by and look but couldnt ski?  thanks for the pics.  I'm really looking forward to another season of night bumps there.





bvibert said:


> Actually I think she was there about 43 minutes before they opened, not that it's much better...


Yeah, it sucks.  They started the lift up just as I was leaving.  But hey, at least I'm close enough to drive by whenever I want.  I recently discovered we're about 14 miles from Sundown and 12 miles from Mohawk - almost perfect placement, IMHO.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. So just Brian and me in the sleet/freezing rain? Any other brave souls?


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 9, 2007)

I might send Tim into a nervous breakdown with this one, but I'm going to see if I can swing it. Lots to do today, so we'll see...


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2007)

Won't have my pass until midweek so I'm definitely out.  But I'm pretty sure Brian is still planning to be there.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I might send Tim into a nervous breakdown with this one, but I'm going to see if I can swing it. Lots to do today, so we'll see...



So get crackin' and get 'er done!  And be careful driving tonight.

I'll be there between 7 and 8 pm. Hopefully closer to 7...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll see what the weather is like come 5:30-6:00 and then decide. I need to get my first day out this year behind me.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm hoping to be there by around 6:30 or so.


----------

